# Colección de "Soluciones a fallas en TV" distintas marcas



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla terminada ver informe en archivo


*TV TCL 29189 flat*
La tercera la vencida:
Primer llamado  de a ratos se apaga verificación y reparación de todas las soldaduras dudosas y las que aparentan estar bien, verificación  de los electrolíticos  de fuente y vertical, control de las tensiones de fuente. Soldaduras del cristal del micro.
Cinco días sin problemas  y fallo de nuevo. Vuelta a repetir las acciones de la primer visita. Perfecto quince días.
Tercera visita en este ultimo llamado la suerte de encontrar el tv con la falla verifico con una lámpara de neon arrimada al bobinado del flyback  este arranca y se corta.
Me comentan que en días anteriores el tv se mantenía encendido cambiando por un rato de canales.
Este dato ya me oriento a buscar un electrolítico pues la mayoría de esos requiere un poco de calor para estabilizar su correcto funcionamiento. Por eso fue que al repasar las soldaduras este calor del chasis le vino bien y es por eso que el tv aparentemente funciono bien, ahora que ya las temperaturas del ambiente son mas bajas estos elementos ya no funcionan su dieléctrico interno.
Ahora si y sin volver a repasar las soldaduras reviso con el medidor de electrolíticos  a estos ,especialmente los cercanos al circuito  vertical, y allí encuentro a uno totalmente seco  es de 4mf7 y su numero en la placa es el C521.
Esta falla tendría que ser resuelta en la primera ves pero se me ocurrió repasar las soldaduras antes de comprobar los electrolíticos.
Siempre se encuentra uno con algo nuevo por suerte el cliente me tenía fe y volvió a llamarme para terminar de una buena vez con este problema. Saludos hasta la próxima. Enrique Buxbaum


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


*TCL  29F5 slim…BGH   2909S*


Falla al rato se apaga y queda el led parpadeando no vuelve a encender asta un rato largo de espera.

Con estas indicaciones del cliente lo primero fue controlar todas las tensiones de alimentación del micro, y la fuente.
Todo normal como no quería pasar mucho tiempo en el domicilio del cliente me dispuse a calentar con un soplador de aire caliente y por partes todo el chasis,
Ya estaba un rato con esta acción y el tv seguía normal.
Controlo todos los electrolíticos y todos normales especialmente los que trabajan con  la etapa de salida vertical pues estos producen una falla similar.
 Cuando vuelvo a encender el tv este al minuto se apago dejando inoperantes los controles de la botonera y el control remoto.
Estas botoneras suelen también hacer estas fallas por suerte hay una ficha que las desvincula del chasis.
Esta ves sin suerte pues la falla continuaba.
Vuelvo a medir las tensiones de alimentación del micro jungla y sobre la memoria, noto que las tensiones de cloc y data están desparejas y un poco bajas.
Con este panorama desvinculo estas dos líneas del sintonizador y de una placa de audio.
Vuelvo a activar el tv y este responde muy bien lógicamente sin audio ni canales.
En este momento las tensiones sobre cloc y data altas y normales.
Conecto el sintonizador y todo normal.
Ya párese cantado que el problema esta en la placa de audio montada verticalmente con unas cuantos pines que la hermanan al chasis.
Antes de desmontar esta placa mido con el tester analógico sobre las líneas con posibles problemas y aquí tengo en ambas una resistencia muy elevada como para tirar abajo a estas bajas tensiones.
Sobre ambas líneas hay un capacitar C703 y C 702 de 47 picos. Seguramente uno de ellos esta mal vuelvo a conectar ambas líneas para saber  cual es  la de la fuga, como siempre después de calentar la plaqueta la falla no se producía.
Dejo cómodos chicotes de alambre para poder córtalos en el momento de la falla y me dedico a esperar que falle, ya cuando desidia volver otro día se produce la falla.
Corto de a uno y midiendo sobre cada línea la tensión, estas al desvincular la placa de audio no levantaban y la falla continuaba.
Por suerte no desmonte la placa del chasis pues son varios pines para desoldar.
Al ver que el sistema del aire caliente no dio los efectos esperados dejo descansar por un rato el tv y vuelvo a encenderlo sin problemas.
Y ahora como sigo pues ya todas las formas de la reparación y mediciones no dieron los resultados
Esperados .
Trato de calmarme y volver a encaminar esto vuelvo a poner las neuronas en funcionamiento y replantear lo actuado, aparentemente el problema tiende a ser térmico.
Este chasis disponen en muchos integrados y reguladores con generosos disipadores y estos están bastante calientes.
Según veo en el circuito para la regulación de los 5volt, están usando un transistor de muy baja corriente el BC 1815 ((Q803)) dicho transistor esta disipando bastante calor y no dispone de un disipador.
Lo saco y al medirlo ya tengo mucha diferencia a lo que tendría que ser normal, lo  que no me explico por que la tensión de salida de este pequeño regulador es constante y normal 5 volt. Va para el consumo de la línea del stanby.
En su lugar coloco un transistor mas generoso este es de 2 amper   C 2331 cuando esta trabajando no levanta temperatura.
Tras este cambio el tv no se corto mas, para mi entender creo que este pequeño transistor no llegaba a abrirse por completo pero producía un pequeño corte en su funcionamiento suficiente como para que el micro se bloqueara.
Este chasis es muy nuevo y esta falla no deja de ser interesante y creo que se va a repetir mientras de fábrica no coloquen un transistor más potente para este trabajo de regulador.
Como siempre un gusto compartir este trabajo con mis colegas asta pronto. Enrique E.Buxbaum


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo

*LCD LARK 32  LKD32SD*

Fuente MP01009
Falla sin imagen ni audio led stanby normal.		
Responde a la orden de encendido desde el tablero y el control remoto.
Mido la fuente PFC normal aumenta a 380v.
Tensión del stanby normal 5v.
Los 12v permanecen uso segundos y se corta.
Compruebo con un foco de neon y veo que sobre los dos trafos de alta tensión que deben alimentar los tubos de la pantalla no hay excitación.
Después de medir todos los electrolíticos con el medidor de estos (capachec) todos bien.
Verifico que la orden de encendido de los 12v este bien esta orden viene del opto (p102) polarizando la base del transistor llave (Q2) esta tensión esta indicada como (+VC).(QD1) tiene en su colector esta orden.
Mido sobre la carga de los 12v y no hay ningún corto para evitar que esta tensión se mantenga, tampoco se ve en el circuito otra protección o de conexionado que produzca un corte a esta fuente.
Evidentemente algo dentro de esta fuente no esta bien.
Estaba a punto de usar el osciloscopio para medir el riple a la salida sobre el electrolítico (c115) .Cuando para hacerme de este circuito recurrí a la gran idea de la comunidad de Dtforum. Y allí además de ubicar esta fuente leo que hay fallas clásicas de esta y habla de cambiar este electrolítico.
Lo cambio contra mi idea pues según lo medí estaba bien.
También indican cambiar el (C127), termino de cambiarlos y ahora la tensión de los 12v no se corta mas.
Llega el audio pero la imagen solo esta por unos segundos lo que hace en la pantalla es mostrar la mitad con un color distinto a la parte inferior de la pantalla y parpadea.
Con unos golpes sobre el chasis de la fuente esto tendía a mejorarse.
Retiro el chasis del gabinete y esta falla desaparece.
Valiéndome de un dato que me paso el colega  Henig el cable que envía la información al ultimo ci de la pantalla, debería estar aislado uno ve esta masa de cables finitos ya envainados dentro de una maya y esta a su ves esta conectada al chasis, resultaría casi imposible que solamente encintando este cable y separando a este de partes metálicas solucione este problema, bueno así fue que gracias a la buena voluntad de muchos colegas carentes de egoísmos han podido juntos superar esta reparación, siendo yo solamente el ejecutor de la misma.
Por esta razón cuando tengo una experiencia fuera de lo común en las reparaciones de tv las comparto pues hoy para ti mañana para mi toda acción vuelve multiplicada sigamos en esta cruzada a favor de las fallas de estos nuevos aparatos que tan poca información disponemos asta pronto Enrique E. Buxbaum


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo

*Audiologic 21" chasis la5A*

Sin vertical raya horizontal.
Bajando g2 y sacando  foco ,para no dañar el tubo También en este tv se puede sacar el zócalo.
Midiendo las tensiones normales en el ci la78040 me tiento en cambiarlo en forma directa ( trabajo inútil) sigue sin vertical.
Ahora si buscar el circuito y medir tensiones de vcc en el jungla .IC 201 LA76818AM.
Tenemos una de 2v en vcc 5v2.
Esta tensión la provee el regulador ic202 ,UPC 7805 al tocar este se nota que esta mas caliente que lo normal.
Puede ser que este mismo este en corto así que lo extraigo para ver si la baja resistencia que se mide a la salida tiene que ver con este,pero no el problema esta en la linea de los 5v.
Retirando varios jamper llego asta el sintonizador y lo aíslo  pero sin éxito saco el diodo zener  D102 y nada, bueno me queda el inocente electrolítico C 101 de 470mf x 16v y este esta en corto ,parece increíble tiene un trabajo que no supera los 5v esta preparado para un máximo de 16 y así y todo con estos márgenes de seguridad se ponen en corto.
Todo no es como debe ser y tenemos estos hallazgos  que nos sorprenden.
Saludos Enrique Buxbaum


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Un dispositivo que ayuda en la búsqueda de fallas


*Cuando un dispositivo sirve.*

TV Chasis LB4C----Noblex 29PTC664F….HQS CT-2916F
Falla esporádicamente se apaga.
Se verifican todas las soldaduras y se sacude el chasis sin obtener resultado, todas las tensiones de trabajo están normales.
Bajo esta premisa desconecto del micro el power fail.
Compruebo tras horas de funcionamiento normal que el tv no se apaga mas.
No se puede dejar el tv sin las protecciones previamente elaboradas  por los diseñadores del circuito.
Este tv tiene cuatro puntos de protección ¿como saber? cual de ellos esta produciendo un falso informe al micro.
El épocas ya pasadas asistí a un curso de reparación de equipos de audio con cd , nos recomendaron la construcción de un censillo aparatito que consta de cinco transistores npn con un diodo led en cada colector, alimentado con una batería de  nueve volt. y con una resistencia de 4k7ons en serie con cada base ,esta sale de la caja con un cable si a este se le polariza con una tensión positiva el led lógicamente enciende.  También está una conexión de masa con un cable y un clip cocodrilo  es la del emisor con el negativo de la batería, esta solo alimenta al colector con los led, con una resitencia en serie de150 ons a su punto positivos, el negativo a masa.
Esta línea se coloca en cada punto de prote a estos puntos se los desvincula y se los polariza a los cinco volt con una resistencia de 12k cada uno.
Se enciende el tv y se comprueba que todos los led encienden ahora resta esperar que uno de los diodos se apague.
En la línea de la tensión al filamento estaba inestable.
Buxbaum Enrique.


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Fallas resueltas ver los archivos


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo adjunto


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta veer archivo


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo adjunto


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 8, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


----------



## Buxbaum (Dic 13, 2013)

Falla resuelta ver archivo


----------

